# Small Business Server 2008 & Exchange



## ziipii (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I've set up Small Business Server 2008 with out any problems, but its really doing my head in in regards to Exchange. I beleive SMS2008 is ment to come with Exchange 2007, and i can see it in the Programs list, and the MMC, however, i cant seem to configure it?!

Can anyone give me a step-by-step guide on how to install/Setup/configure Exhchange on SBS 2008? Or know anywhere i can get a walk-through? Im at my wits end here.

Thank you so much,

Ben


----------



## ziipii (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You may have the Exchange tools on, but you might not have installed any Exchange roles ie Client Access, Hub Transport and Mailbox.
In Add or Remove Programs, select Microsoft Exchange 2007 and select Change and throught wizard add the required roles to install Exchange roles.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Unlike 2003, 2007 does away with Exchange System Manager and gives you the Exchange Management Console, if that's what you're after.

Did you install from scratch? If so you should have all that's needed available... stick to the wizards and follow the checkbox processes in the SBS Console.


----------

